# Injured pigeon found in the street



## LittlePidgey (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello Pigeon-Talk community,

Approximately one hour ago, as I was walking home from the groceries, I saw from the corner of my eye a pigeon on the ground flapping his wings and turning in circles.
Quickly I ran over as he was moving towards a busy street, and without any struggle I held both wings down and brought him to my lawn. 

He is now in a milk crate, with a blanket and a jar of water; he is (understandably) rather anxious and boxes himself in the corner of the crate, occasionally flapping his wings. I brought him inside and put him in my dark storage room (as I have a big dog, I wouldn't want either to be anxious by one another's presence) - and I'm not sure what to do to help him.
I am in Montreal Canada and I wouldn't know who to call to care for him, or how I could help him at home. 

I'm hoping I can receive some sort of guidance as to where to go from here or advice as to how to put him at ease and help the poor thing out.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could you offer some pigeon mix or wild bird seed in a cup and see if he eats? If he doesnt eat you may have to feed him defrosted frozen peas. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Can he walk? Is he moving his head in a disoriented way, like swaying or twisting in odd circles? How is he acting? Pigeons are very calm and trusting, so he should get used to you if you give him time. Watch how he acts. Can you post a pic of him? He might be unable to fly bc of an injury, or he might be a fledgling.


----------

